# How many permits do you have?



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

I live in Missouri and have my Missouri permit but I also have a non resident permit for New Hampshire. I needed to be able to carry in North Dakota and they do not recognize Missouri but they do recognize New Hampshire. They have a one page aplication and it's 20 bucks and two weeks to get it as long as you already have an existing permit.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I haven't tried that - I have thought about getting out of state permits - but some states still want classes, and I'm not sure where to take such a class in my state that wouled meet the requirements of the other state.

So, the New Hampshire permit has no other requirement? Got a website for the application?

So far, I really haven't traveled out of state except to Louisiana in recent history (or China, but that's totally different), so I've only needed the TX permit.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I need to get my photo and finger prints and I'm ready to send off for my out of state FL permit


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I've got 3, AZ, UT and FL.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

50 it's called the 2A... Although technically right now only 1 Colorado. I let my Mass. ccw lapse..


W


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Waffen said:


> 50 it's called the 2A... Although technically right now only 1 Colorado. I let my Mass. ccw lapse..
> 
> W


+1

I'll give that a 'Hell Yes' to boot!!!


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

2400 said:


> I've got 3, AZ, UT and FL.


Did you have to go to Utah to take the class? Texas is the one I need to get but I have to go there to apply and take the class. Just don't have time for that.


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I haven't tried that - I have thought about getting out of state permits - but some states still want classes, and I'm not sure where to take such a class in my state that wouled meet the requirements of the other state.
> 
> So, the New Hampshire permit has no other requirement? Got a website for the application?
> 
> So far, I really haven't traveled out of state except to Louisiana in recent history (or China, but that's totally different), so I've only needed the TX permit.


 All you have to do for New Hampshire is fill out there aplication take a photo copy of your Texas permit, Must have photo on it. Send it in with 20 bucks.

Went to Packing.org and got the aplication off New Hampshires web site.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

awall said:


> Shipwreck said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't tried that - I have thought about getting out of state permits - but some states still want classes, and I'm not sure where to take such a class in my state that wouled meet the requirements of the other state.
> ...


Kewl. I'll check into that


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I just checked Packing.org - Actually, I don't gain anything by having a New Hampshire permit - The Texas permit actually gets me more states. If there was a couple states I would gain, then I would have gotten it... Only state I would gain would be New Hampshire itself - And, considering I am in TX, I doubt I'll ever go there. If I did, I'd be flying, and then it wouldn't matter anyway - I'd be w/o my gun.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

It's easy to count mine. I got 0.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

awall said:


> 2400 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got 3, AZ, UT and FL.
> ...


No, I did the Utah class in AZ.


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I just checked Packing.org - Actually, I don't gain anything by having a New Hampshire permit - The Texas permit actually gets me more states. If there was a couple states I would gain, then I would have gotten it... Only state I would gain would be New Hampshire itself - And, considering I am in TX, I doubt I'll ever go there. If I did, I'd be flying, and then it wouldn't matter anyway - I'd be w/o my gun.


You can take your gun when you fly. It's easy as long as you take the proper steps in doing so.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

awall said:


> Shipwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I just checked Packing.org - Actually, I don't gain anything by having a New Hampshire permit - The Texas permit actually gets me more states. If there was a couple states I would gain, then I would have gotten it... Only state I would gain would be New Hampshire itself - And, considering I am in TX, I doubt I'll ever go there. If I did, I'd be flying, and then it wouldn't matter anyway - I'd be w/o my gun.
> ...


Yea, I know. I just would never bother with it - I would worry about it too much (being stolen)


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yea, I know. I just would never both with it - I would worry about it too much (being stolen)


I fly with mine all the time. If they loose it they will buy me another just like it. :-D Along with lots of splaining to do to the Feds.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

got one.
Florida.
Gets me 34 States.
But not SC, which sucks

AFS


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Not to throw a monkey wrench in here, but I don't have a single one anymore. Not since it dawned on me that I was willingly giving up a Right and turning it into a privillage...

"A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed."

A "permit" sounds like infringement to me!


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> I need to get my photo and finger prints and I'm ready to send off for my out of state FL permit


I just received my permit yesterday in the mail. I went with electronic fingerprints and I received the permit in less than 2 weeks. I was no expecting it to be anywhere close to that fast, but I'm not complaining. :-D


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Method said:


> jwkimber45 said:
> 
> 
> > I need to get my photo and finger prints and I'm ready to send off for my out of state FL permit
> ...


Good deal!!!! I don't think out-of-staters can do the electronic fingerprints.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> Not to throw a monkey wrench in here, but I don't have a single one anymore. Not since it dawned on me that I was willingly giving up a Right and turning it into a privillage...
> 
> "A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed."
> 
> A "permit" sounds like infringement to me!


That might be so - but let us know what the Judge tells you when you say that <smile>


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

AirForceShooter said:


> got one.
> Florida.
> Gets me 34 States.
> But not SC, which sucks
> ...


South Carolina is the only one left that I need to get. Texas has the only non-resident that works there that I know of but you have to go to Texas to apply and take their course. Maybe next year I'll take vacation and go down there to do it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This is from someone else's post on another forum - it's for the TX permit.

Only think I would gain from a NH permit is the state of NH. And, I never see myself going there...

My siter in law and brother in law live in NYC - since I can't bring my gun there, there's little chance of me needing it in NH (that's the only way I even see myself in that area of the country - a visit to them)


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Maser said:


> It's easy to count mine. I got 0.


I'm in the same boat as you, but I don't even need a permit as soon as I turn 21! Muwhaha!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Alaskan_Viking said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, but I don't even need a permit as soon as I turn 21! Muwhaha!


Not unless you plan to visit another state.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Am I missing something... Is it legal to carry and conceal in Alaska without a permit?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

js said:


> Am I missing something... Is it legal to carry and conceal in Alaska without a permit?


Yes it is and NH also. Check here for more info www.packing.org


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

2400 said:


> Yes it is and NH also. Check here for more info www.packing.org


Wow, that's great!


----------



## md2lgyk (Jul 3, 2006)

I have two permits: WV and PA. Well, actually three. My WA permit hasn't expired but I don't live there any more.


----------



## usaimages (May 7, 2006)

2400 said:


> Yes it is and NH also. Check here for more info www.packing.org


Actually, it's Alaska and Vermont.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> That might be so - but let us know what the Judge tells you when you say that <smile>


Some day perhaps. I'm ready. 
When Charlton Heston was President of NRA, he did a one page article on this subject and it got me to thinking. Wish I could find the article, it was good!
Anyway, I don't believe I'll be getting a "permit" soon to exercises my "rights"...


----------

